# Has anyone been to the new Wind Creek Casino?



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

Just wondering if it was a descent casino, and if the food was any good. What did you think about it? If it is crap I will just go to Biloxi. Is that the only casino in atmore? Thanks for the input.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

No, and I won't. A good friend went for the opening VIP thing and didn't realize all they have is slots and machines. They have NO - ZERO table games.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

There is alot of smoke in the casino, they didnt use a good filteration device, but the dinner buffet is pretty decent. Crab legs, prime rib,ect..

Just alot of smoke.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Their website doesn't list any table games or a poker room... just machines. So it doesn't look like I'll be making a trip up there any time soon. I don't mind giving away a little money every now and then, but I prefer to give it to a person, not a machine. I like playing poker, blackjack, and occasionally craps. I just don't enjoy themachines.

http://www.windcreekcasino.com/


----------



## bluebell (Feb 20, 2008)

The food is good.But there is only slots at this time. If you get a players card,You get a freedinner. thanks


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i havnt been to the new one yet but i did go to the old one a few times. i know when i left there i felt like i had smoked a carton of cigs. i hear the new one is nice though...and i have heard a rumor that they are going to be putting in poker and other table games at some point


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I went to the old one long time ago, Walked in left withthin 20mins... I did'nt like the slot they were setup as food or something I think not numbers...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah, was up there about a week after it opened, I left with more than I went in with, Tina left her A$$ there.... Lost all her $$$. Made for a silent trip home......

I did not care for all the electronic slot machines, I kind of like theones they haxe in Biloxi.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I went 2 weeks ago and really enjoyed myself. Im not much on gambling but my wife likes it. As far as the smoke I thought it was better than some of the big name joints in Mississippi. We went to Hard Rock over the x-mas break saw a show and had dinner at the buffet.... The buffet at the new casino in Atmore was much better than that of the Hard Rock i thought. For a quick getaway for an evening of feeding a machine your money it's a hell of a lot closer than driving to Miss especially if you live in the P cola area, and the outcome is usually the same. Leave there broke.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

remember...the atmore casino is not like the casinos in mississippi. you cannot play table games or slot machines...you have to be on water to play those games. what they play there is bingo...your machine is connected to a bingo game...do not watch the wheel just watch the little box where the bingo is located. when you when bingo ur machine wins. it is in Hal's words stupid!



the buffet was good!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i went last weekend and everyone that was with us won.. i left with +80, my gf left with +120 and her mom left with +240!! got the players card and got a free buffet dinner. NO WAYnear as smoky as the biloxi casinos.. and im gona have to disagree with the comment about only being bingo. there is bingo on the machines but i dont know how it is connected to the spin machines like Wheel of Fortune, ect.. it was pretty much the same as playin slots at the biloxi casinos. when the 7sor cherries connect, you win! drinks are a lil slow coming by but it makes for a fun quick trip to a casino. 

crab legs are only on fri and sat night btw


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Every machine win/lossin the Atmore casino is connected to a BINGO card you see on the small screen. Every one of them. It's the law.

If you want to play real slot machines go to Biloxi.


----------



## pescador (Nov 7, 2007)

Just got back from there. Parking is fun, but they do have shuttle service. Sign up for their card and you get a free buffet. Buffet was pretty good. There are no gaming tables just electronic slots. I don't usually play slots and its been a while but i couldn't figure them out. They are all electronic, 20 ways to bet 20 lines to win. Just give me one line if they are all 7 I win. Ended up sitting at the bar playing video poker and having a few cocktails. Wife had fun, so it was all right. I think I'll drive the extra hour next time and hit Biloxi.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Went a couple of weeks ago and to me it was OK but a little smokey. I must have hit it wrong that day as I saw more scooters & oxygen masks than I have ever seen in one day. Could not get to the buffet for lunch as there were 300 people standing in line. Nice day trip though and enjoyed the scenery.


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

Well we decided to go yesterday.At first I didnt like it at all, parking was insane, you had to pay for all your drinks, you couldnt find a decent slot machine that was open. The smoke wasnt near as bad as Biloxi,I won $1503 on a penny machine:letsdrink and that changed all my bad thoughts about the place, They make a huge deal about it, they made us VIP for the rest of the night we did not have to wait in any lines they took my picture, gave mea bag full of free stuff, shirts, blankets, robes etc. and a free dinner for two.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

my roomates parents went yesterday and ended up comin back +170 or so.. and a friend of ours went and won a lil over $1000 on penny slots.


----------

